# Haplochromis Burtoni



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

I currently purchased 6 Haplochromis Burtoni and i was wondering if anyone has kepts this and has photos. Also at what size do they start spawning at?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Treat them the same as Vic basin haps. They'll start spawning when the males show colour, even if they look like they're too small to possibly spawn.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I kept them years ago. The male on male aggression was pretty extreme. They breed as often as convicts (although the brood size is smaller).

http://www.african-cichlid.com/Burtoni.htm

Kevin


----------

